
Is it possible to write a kernel module which will blow the PC speaker? - cirrusj
https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CABG1boNJirPD1bh5PyETz8jVSV6PyMwPYfhhVQWyztp8W-XjRg@mail.gmail.com/
======
petee
Weirdly this person has reposted this almost ten times from my count, since
2007...

their reply back then gives more context to the reason why:

 _" over the past several weeks, the students have found more creative ways to
abuse the PC speaker (outside of the OS.) The Powers that Be are asking that
the PC speakers be disabled completely. With the small number of techs we
have, it would be very impractical to go around to all systems and remove the
PC speaker from each and every computer case.

So, the idea was raised about seeing if there was a way to blow the PC speaker
by loading a kernel module"_

\-
[https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/a800cda90706121325p18c85b00r7bc...](https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/a800cda90706121325p18c85b00r7bc4b15b95517371@mail.gmail.com/)

------
willis936
What a very frustrating read.

Codecs are AC coupled. There is no digital signal you could feed one that
would damage a speaker if it is set to a reasonable volume.

